# Kenmore freezer and refrigerator 25369842890 not cooling enough



## vikasintl (Aug 26, 2013)

I can feel cold air blowing in the freezer section vents but I dont feel any air in refrigerator vents..
When I check through fingers ...I dont feel or see any frost build up or any other obstruction...


I cleaned condenser coil and evaporator coil both...evaporator fan is working properly..

is it possible that there is frost build up which is blocking air from freezer section to refrigerator and I cant see that frost?


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,



> I cleaned condenser coil and evaporator coil both



Evaporator...all frosted up, frosted evenly on all the coils, 1/2 frosted 1/2 bare, ball of ice, etc?



> but I dont feel any air in refrigerator vents..



Air flow need air in and air out, check both ways for any obstructions...






jeff.


----------

